# Identification Please



## Boris (May 14, 2012)

*Year & Model Identification Please*

Colorflow??????  UNFORTUNATELY I neglected to ask if there were any problems with this bike before I bought it, so I'm going to have to replace some parts on my "GREAT DEAL". But first I need to know what year this JC Higgins is. Serial number is: First line: MOD 502 271, Second line: 241229. This bike has peaked fenders, and I believe all parts are original to this bike.


----------



## Rambler (May 14, 2012)

1949 J.C. Higgins Deluxe


----------



## Boris (May 14, 2012)

Thanks a million Rambler!!!! Does anyone happen to know if there was a less deluxe version of this bike that may not have included the deluxe reflectors and batwing headlight?


----------



## Rambler (May 14, 2012)

You're in luck! Less deluxe version was available in Spring Summer Catalog for 1950.


----------



## Boris (May 14, 2012)

You're HIRED! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2012)

nice project Dave.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (May 15, 2012)

*Great Deal*

Nice score and may very well still be a GREAT DEAL.  Congrats, Dave on a nice project bike.


----------



## RMS37 (May 15, 2012)

Hi Dave

  You should re-examine your crank hanger (the one on the bike) to see if you can find the year code letter. 

  In addition to the numbers you posted there should be something along the lines of “MOS-?” The ? will be the year code letter that will date the production year for the frame. 

  The Mod 502 indicates the bike was manufactured by Murray and the 271 is the model number which represents the actual original build pattern/model of your bike. The model numbers are interesting because representing a specific model they can span more than one year but, because they code to a Sears designated model, is some cases the same model was produced by more than one manufacturer and two bikes with the same model number can actually be very different bicycles.

  I have been collecting model numbers from original complete bikes when I can but I have yet to register a Model 271.

  The six-digit number is the sequential serial code, probably run up over a years production and then reset for the next year.


----------



## ratina (May 15, 2012)

Where do you guys find the charts to decode these? I have a Higgins frame with MOS P. What year would that be?


----------



## RMS37 (May 15, 2012)

The information I have is composited from many sources but the current “best practices” code breaker I use for the Murray-Ohio serial letter codes came from ABC Services reproduction of a parts book for Western Autos bicycles (which is available from him on this site and on eBay.)

  The book is full of information and hard to find data but the caveat is that is was produced by a distributor rather than a factory so it needs to be interpreted in that light. It is also possible that the MO codes refer to a company specific fiscal year or otherwise derived model year which may not be in sync with the Gregorian calendar.

  Based on the book, Murray built Western Flyers were coded with a “P” in 1950. This seems to align with the coding for MO produced J.C. Higgins when features of documented bicycles are compared with catalog cuts.


----------



## ratina (May 15, 2012)

So my bike is actually a Western Flyer? It didnt have a badge when I got it. 

The rest of the numbers are:

MOS P
MOD 502 275
15452

This is the bike when I got it, its a frankenbike


----------



## RMS37 (May 15, 2012)

ratina said:


> So my bike is actually a Western Flyer?




No, it is a bike Murray produced for Sears.

Murray-Ohio coded the serial stampings specifically for their clients. While the “P” is a Murray specific year code, the rest of the information shows the bike was originally produced for Sears. 


   MOS P indicates the bike is a Murray code indicating the bike was built for Sears and that it is a 1950 model (allow for the previously mentioned caveats on that count.) 

   The MOD 502 275 stamping was done for Sears internal (and customer) use to indicate the bike supplier was Murray (502) and the 275 is the specific Sears model number. The last five digits are a sequential production serial number.

   I have another Mod 502 275 in my database but it is also an incomplete bike. It has the same configuration for the deluxe tank and has a matching patina early style beehive springer and the big V stamped J.C. Higgins badge.

By the way, I remember when this bike popped up and I think it has an awesome period hot rod paint job!


----------



## ratina (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

So would this be a color flow?


 Yeah it had a cool paint job but was really rough. The original color was a dark green. My dad has collected all the parts for it including a beehive and the pointed V headbadge. We started putting it together yesterday


----------



## Boris (May 15, 2012)

Mine is also a MOS-P. Phil, thank you for dating this as a 1950, and for the additional production info. Dumb question: Are peaked fenders with Colorflow braces correct to a bike as late as this?


----------



## RMS37 (May 15, 2012)

ratina said:


> So would this be a color flow?




  Color Flow is a name used by Sears for a number of years and at least originally referred to the line of contrasting color that flowed from the front axel to the rear of the bike along the fender stays and the chain guard. While the term is generically used to describe several years’ worth of J.C. Higgins bicycles it is of little use to describe a specific J.C.Higgins model because it was applied so broadly over many bikes which individually had specific model differences.

  Your frame with the 275 model number appears to have come from an original deluxe bike that would have had all the trimmings for 1950, including a springer and deluxe sheet metal. Based on the date of 1950 it should have the early version of the J.C. Higgins springer with struts that anchor to the spring base plate as opposed to the later version which attached to the top of the spring and truss hoop. It also would have used the early deluxe tank which had exhaust hole trim rings and not the later glass jeweled version.


----------



## RMS37 (May 15, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Mine is also a MOS-P. Phil, thank you for dating this as a 1950, and for the additional production info. Dumb question: Are peaked fenders with Colorflow braces correct to a bike as late as this?





  I can’t give you a definitive answer because I don’t have enough data to draw on. Looking over what I do have handy seems to indicate that both ridged gothic and crescent fenders were used on variations of the bike you have. The pictures of a rough but complete bike I do have that is similar to yours show gothic fenders but standard rather that colorflow fender braces, the cut of the unequipped model pictured in this thread calls out gothic fenders and shows wrap-around colorflow braces.

  It is probably both a blessing and a curse that Sears stamped the specific model number in the crank hanger of these bicycles. It means that ultimately the “correct” build for any J.C. Higgins from this period is discoverable but until an original bike with the same model number surfaces, the answers are not going to make themselves known.


----------



## ratina (May 15, 2012)

RMS37 said:


> Color Flow is a name used by Sears for a number of years and at least originally referred to the line of contrasting color that flowed from the front axel to the rear of the bike along the fender stays and the chain guard. While the term is generically used to describe several years’ worth of J.C. Higgins bicycles it is of little use to describe a specific J.C.Higgins model because it was applied so broadly over many bikes which individually had specific model differences.
> 
> Your frame with the 275 model number appears to have come from an original deluxe bike that would have had all the trimmings for 1950, including a springer and deluxe sheet metal. Based on the date of 1950 it should have the early version of the J.C. Higgins springer with struts that anchor to the spring base plate as opposed to the later version which attached to the top of the spring and truss hoop. It also would have used the early deluxe tank which had exhaust hole trim rings and not the later glass jeweled version.




Thanks for the info Phil! My dad has the later springer and less deluxe tank, but the bike still looks great. I'll post up some finished pics soon!


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 15, 2012)

Here you go guys, a few original deluxe models from my collection, all Murray built....

1948 Deluxe - Gothic fenders, truss rod front end and unique batwing bracket that mounts to the truss rods. 1948 was the first year the springer front end was offered and the batwiing was handlebar-mounted on those models.






1953 Deluxe - With later style springer and tank jewels as Phil mentioned. Last year for Color Flow. The Sears catalogs generally refer to the design as "Color Flow" or "Color Stream" styling, but 1949 -early '51 is the only period that the Color Flow name was actually applied to the bikes.






1954 Deluxe - Same frame as Color Flow, but a smooth tank, no tombstone reflector on the fender, a ball headlight replacing the batwing and a return to the Elgin style rear rack with the addition of turn signals.






And a 1954 "100" - Certainly the most deluxe Sears ballooner of the postwar era!


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 15, 2012)

And a 1949 Color Flow - Basically the same as '48 with a revised rack and paint job. First year for fender-mounted batwing. This photo shows the early style springer used '49 and '50.


----------



## Boris (May 16, 2012)

Fltwd57 said:


> And a 1949 Color Flow - Basically the same as '48 with a revised rack and paint job. First year for fender-mounted batwing. This photo shows the early style springer used '49 and '50.




Guess we hit on your subject, eh? Thanks for all the great photos! Do you know if and when Higgins would have used a Delta Winner headlight. I have one on my girls Higgins (same style as the boys) which I thought was original to the bike (can't check serial number, bike's in storage).


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 16, 2012)

Evidently! 

The Delta _Torpedo_ light was common on some of the less deluxe models for several years and other lights were available as accessories


----------



## Boris (May 20, 2012)

Haven't been around for a few days. Thanks for all the GREAT material to file away in my folders. Thanks to everyone for all the info.


----------



## vincev (May 20, 2012)

I noticed the unusual quiet on the CABE,the absence of ruined threads,the peaceful calm,lack of sarcasm,etc.Oh by the way Dave,I didnt know you were gone for a few days.Welcome back,I think,from an old minion.


----------



## Boris (May 20, 2012)

I won't ruin your little swap meet thread. I've got no qualms about ruining mine though. So how much pressure do you use on the blow up dolls/friends?


----------



## vincev (May 20, 2012)

I tried using my compressor but ruined one of the dolls when the nipple separated but I did have her up to a 44 d.I am presently using my hand pump[no comment] and it works fine but size 36 b is as big as I can make it.


----------



## Boris (May 20, 2012)

vincev said:


> I tried using my compressor but ruined one of the dolls when the nipple separated but I did have her up to a 44 d.I am presently using my hand pump[no comment] and it works fine but size 36 b is as big as I can make it.




Thank you, 36B it is then. You've been very helpful. I find this site most informative. Just curious, did you try duct tape on the nipple?


----------



## vincev (May 20, 2012)

I will, tried super glue but didnt wait long enough and my wife had to cut it away from my lips.


----------



## Boris (May 20, 2012)

vincev said:


> I will, tried super glue but didnt wait long enough and my wife had to cut it away from my lips.




I've found that if I'm going to use super glue and I just can't wait, sticking my lips in a can of Crisco solves the type problem that you've been having.


----------



## Boris (May 26, 2012)

*Back to the subject at hand*

A friend of mine is parting out an early 50's girls Color Flow. I'm interested in the wheels, but I'm wondering if they are original equipment or not. They have drop center rims with a New Departure skip tooth rear hub. I thought that only JC Higgins (Musselman?) vented hubs were correct for this bike. Am I wrong?


----------



## nikkoo (May 26, 2012)

thanks for the info


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 26, 2012)

New Departure and Bendix hubs were available options on these bikes... Sorry I can't help you guys with the nipple problems, but it seems like you have them licked anyway.


----------



## Boris (May 26, 2012)

Fltwd57 said:


> New Departure and Bendix hubs were available options on these bikes... Sorry I can't help you guys with the nipple problems, but it seems like you have them licked anyway.




Thanks for the help once again!!! I hope that you will be able to get a good nights sleep tonight, now that the tremendous weight of that pun is off your shoulders.


----------



## ramjet70 (Nov 8, 2014)

ok I have a painted what I think is a early 40's elgin. bottom bracket reads: MOS 502 207. second line: SER15483. what does the model number 207 make it?


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 13, 2017)

Great info and nice 53 deluxe,soo glad its mine now[emoji41],Hey @Desiree this answers that question on the truss rod mounted Batwing Light,1948.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

